# Custom Slingshot No.1 (a bit odd)



## dudleywigley

Hello again!

As promised and after the slingbow went down so well here's the first of a couple of my own designs I'll be posting pics of. It won't be everyone's cup of tea but it should get attention as it's a weird looking beastie (I think I must have been influenced by Burt Rutan's SpaceShip one). It was designed for rubber tubing - after reading up on the forum I'll be experimenting with flatbands in future. I like wrist-braces as my first proper slingshot was a Barnett Black Widow when I was about 11 years old and quite weedy - the brace enabled destruction unheard of without one so I've retained an affection. The stabliser weight folds in, as does the brace so it can go it a coat pocket when off for a woodland walk.

Hope you like it!

Jason


----------



## ZDP-189

That's certainly different and just what we need to insppire us to go in new directions.


----------



## shot in the foot

Very differant, and i like a lot, i love to see all the new slingshots, jeff


----------



## The Gopher

very unique! craftsmanship looks outstanding!


----------



## lucifer93

Very funky looking but whats it like to shoot ?


----------



## dudleywigley

it's great fun to shoot, comfortable thanks to the foam pad on the brace and very accurate once you've got your eye in (never been able to got on with fangled catapult "sights" )

Glad it's creating interest - thanks guys!

Jason


----------



## Rock and Shoot

I really like it. The design is amazing. That deserves to be on the next *AVATAR* movie!


----------



## Dayhiker

*Just when I thought I'd seen everything!
*


----------



## Martin

Thats a beauty amazing craftsmanship, I can't wait to see what else you come up with.
Martin


----------



## NaturalFork

Whoa thats cool!


----------



## JoergS

I am standing here with my hat off, bowing to the harbinger of a whole new generation of new slingshots.

Well done my friend, and welcome to the premier league of creative slingshot designers.

Jörg


----------



## NightKnight

Beautiful!!


----------



## PJB21

that is a really nice design, inspiring me to create some abstract designs, would love to see any other concept designs you have


----------



## wd40

Mr. Dudley,

That is pretty darn neat.

And those compliments coming from Joerg are something to be mighty proud of.

WD40


----------



## dudleywigley

Wow! I am indeed mighty proud of all the positive comments and am blown away by Jorg's words. Having the best designers and makers in the world intersted by my first design posting means a lot.... I've another to show you in the next few days... just waiting on a new set of bands for photos.

Thanks guys - great to be here!

Jason


----------



## zille

It's beautiful in its weirdness...you're pursuing a whole new way of designing the devils fork...







out of the box style!







i love it.


----------



## jephroux

wow just wow
an wow


----------



## GreyOwl

I like it for sure. The wrist brace is ingenious.

Beautiful work indeed.


----------



## Bill Hays

Very very neat.
Not only is it a work of art, but it looks like it'd be very shootable as well!

Good job Man!
I can't wait to see what else you'll come up with!


----------



## dudleywigley

Thanks Bill, I'm a big fan of your designs so that means a lot...


----------



## JoergS

Jason, just so you know, you put our expectations up to a very high level... live up and you will have an excited audience for your work.

Jörg


----------



## Ace

.......... Speechless







WOW doesn't even begin to describe it












































-Ace-


----------



## Flatband

Jason-seriously cool stuff Dude! You are gifted my friend. Very creative stuff Bud! Flatband!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Absoulutly brilliant Jason!!! A true new star in the slingshot heavens!


----------



## Ryan

Very nice.


----------



## mxred91

Wow, what an incredible design! You certainly can think out of the box, with a healthy dose of innovation and craftsmanship as well. So totally impressive. What material did you use? I assume Multiplex.

Chuck S.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

cool looking.


----------



## redcard

I think there is a Klingon somewhere in space looking for his slingshot!

awesome! you hold it by the tail, right?


----------



## dudleywigley

Don't be daft! here's what it looks like in action (with an earlier stabilising weight)










I've no idea what multiplex is (except in terms of cinemas) - she was made from blonde maple a kitchen fitter friend of mine had left over, a walnut veneer centre band and some bolts liberated from a Rolls Royce Jet engine....


----------



## dudleywigley

Just realised what "multiplex" is - we call it plywood over in the UK.... a great material!


----------



## hawk2009

Rock and Shoot said:


> I really like it. The design is amazing. That deserves to be on the next *AVATAR* movie!


I agree with that amazing.


----------



## Xidoo

This is not a slingshot... it is a piece of art!


----------



## posoloaca

very sci fi, very alien, very beautiful


----------



## sanjay

Brilliant design! Let me know when you start taking orders from technically inept people like me?


----------



## Deimos

that is something really special!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Truly something to be proud of Dudley!!!









As I said before, we are all very lucky to have you here showing us these works of art and innovation, I am thoroughly impressed and wowed by your efforts.

That design is unique, and it really looks like it works great, the expectations are certainly high, but you have exceeded them in my book.

Keep it up, keep sharing, and well........don't change!!!









Cheers - John


----------



## Susi

Here it is 5 years after the post and I just saw it. Wouldn't you get lots of fork hits since there essentially is a pickle fork that can't be ducked downward at release? The design is fantastic looks wise...but.... If you see this please pm me with you answer. Excellent craftsmanship I might add!!!! You are a genius designer.


----------



## leon13

That's a bummer so cool
Any video ? By chance 
Cheers


----------

